
Show HN: Estimate the money you will make thanks to compound interests - supm4n
https://CalculateMyRoi.com
======
vijay_nair
I made a similar one for personal use —
[https://www.dffrnt.com/maxculator/](https://www.dffrnt.com/maxculator/)

I actually use it more than I thought I would. Some cases where it helped:

• Last year I invested some money in Govt. bonds at 9% interest. The catch was
the interest won’t be compounded. Using this app I was able to quickly
estimate what an equivalent FD interest would be (about 8%, which is not a
good deal given current inflation here in India)

• Estimate the effects of Inflation. Avg. CPI inflation over the past 4 years
has been hovering around 5%. Plugging in the numbers (100, 5 and change
duration value until result pane shows 200) tells me how much time it takes
for me to lose half my money to inflation (just over 14 years)

• Reflect on luxury purchases. I often get tempted to buy the iPhone X and
Apple Watch along with an upgrade for my 4 year old MacBook Air. The total
cost comes to 200k INR which, while affordable, is still a non-trivial amount.
Plugging in the numbers (200k, 8% FD, 3 years of patience), I get 250k at
maturity which will allow me to buy all of the above items and still have 50k
left (worth 4 years of supplements.)

• Interesting trivia. Plug in 100, 8% FD, and keep changing the duration until
the Effective Interest Rate field reaches 100%. This duration, 51 years, shows
how long it’d take for the compounding (@8%) to be so large that my money
basically doubled each and every year.

~~~
supm4n
Wow. Thanks for the sharing. Sleek design ! I only do stocks, mostly companies
with good growth and high entry barriers

------
chatmasta
Doesn’t seem to work on iOS Safari; I don’t see a submit button anywhere. Nor
do I see any result when I change the values.

~~~
supm4n
Design issue then. Actually, the results are shown automatically when you
change the parameters. You don't need to push a button. I will see how I can
improve it, thanks for the feedback

------
supm4n
I have been trading for some months so I built this calculator to know how
much I can make over the time. I also use it to illustrate the power of
compound interests. Kindly let me know what you think. Christ from Congo-
Brazzaville

